# Carvewright Bits



## cwfreitas (Sep 19, 2008)

do you really have to buy the bits from sears or carvewright or can you buy them from other locations?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

cwfreitas said:


> do you really have to buy the bits from sears or carvewright or can you buy them from other locations?


Hi, 
I believe Woodcraft has bit sets for the carvewright.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi cwfreitas

YES and NO,,, I get mind from

http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/taperedcarve250b4f.asp
AND
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?dept=10

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/departments.asp?dept=68

===========


cwfreitas said:


> do you really have to buy the bits from sears or carvewright or can you buy them from other locations?



======


----------

